# Festool worth the investment?



## Backwoods_99 (Sep 5, 2017)

So as the title says is Festool worth the investment for someone who just does this as a hobby? Will they outlast and outperform the competition? Since I?m just getting started I?m looking at different tool options. I?m also looking at Milwaukee and De-Walt. What is everyone else?s favorite tool brand and what about it do you like?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, I am a DIY/hobbyist and for the most part I have a lot of Dewalt tools.

I don't own any Festool products. 

That said, sure they are worth the money...if you have the money and want to spend it on your tools.

This debate was real common in the garage business with mechanics for years. Are Snap-on, Mac, Matco tools that much better than Craftsman tools to be worth the extra money.

I just watched a video on YouTube and someone asked the Wood Whisperer what table saw he would recommend. He suggested a Powermatic PM1000. The guy had a budget and bought a Jet saw, a jointer and a planer instead of a Powermatic. Far more bang for the buck.

If you have the money buy the very best. If you have a budget, spend wisely.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

My experience with handheld tools is they've all started making junk tools. Having said that though I have to admit I've never used or even seen Festool tools in the stores so I'm leaving them out of the discussion. Since I regard all tools made today as junk I normally buy Harbor Freight tools. The quality is about the same and they are priced fair for what you are getting. You can spend a lot of money on name brand and not get any better tools for your money. 

Machinery you can do better. While Powermatic and Delta used to make fine equipment in the last century, what they are making today doesn't near measure up to their reputation. Northfield on the other hand you can buy a new machine from them and pretty much get the same machine they were making 50 years ago. You can also get parts because they are not constantly changing the design. They have made some changes on the motors and switches for safety purposes but the machine itself is the same.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

As an older woodworking hobbyist I've gathered tools over many years. I've always had to budget my purchases. So I've never purchased the most expensive expensive tools on the market. I have worn out several Craftsman power tools and I no longer buy Craftsman tools although I still have a Craftsman Radial Arm Saw that is now over 40 years old. I have had Delta tools break and I've had DeWalt tools break. The tools I've used hard with no problems include Makita and Bosch. They've been great. 
Most name brands are now made overseas. The Japanese and German made brands seem to still be well made. A good tool should last a hobbyist 25 years in my opinion. 
Some Companies like the parent company Stanley own more than one brand like Bostitch, DeWalt and Porter Cable. So they may offer a "professional" line and a "homeowners" line or a good, better and best. My advice is to try and stay away from the homeowner brands.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I worked for an industrial supply house and was told that hand tools were made only by two or three companies. Sort of like Kenmore appliances or Craftsman- someone makes them for Sears.
FWIW, when I sold cabinetry, I visited a whole sackful of construction sites. I saw a lot of Dewalt power tools as the choice of construction workers. Festool is nice if you have the money. If I had that kind of money, I would let someone else do the work for me.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

From what I can tell, based on the Internet, Festool excels at dust collection. 
The other thing I've learned as a hobbyist is that my less-expensive tools are becoming more accurate over time.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

If you do lots of floating tenons, you can't beat the Domino.

I'd love to have one of them, but I can't justify spending $1000 for one, since this is a hobby for me.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

All depends upon whether your goal is to do woodworking or collect expensive tools.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> All depends upon whether your goal is to do woodworking or collect expensive tools.
> George


This is a great statement. What's the goal? Woodwork or collecting tools?
I know friends who have a very expensive collection of tools yet produce very little. 
And on the other hand I've also seen some beautiful furniture produced with tools most of us would call inferior. Another poster said his cheap tools seemed to do better work as he works with them longer. :laugh2:


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

If you're a hobbyist and are just getting into it, I would not recommend festool tools. I am a festool guy through and through. I use them every day. However, by not buying them initially you'll be able to tool up with more tools cheaper and likely you wouldn't be able to appreciate the difference quite yet. Use your new tools and get to know them. At some point you'll start thinking, I wish this tool would do x,y,z better. Enter festool. Their dust extraction rocks. Their routers are awesome. Their domino machine is unmatched. But it comes at a price. Only you can decide.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> This is a great statement. What's the goal? Woodwork or collecting tools?
> I know friends who have a very expensive collection of tools yet produce very little.
> And on the other hand I've also seen some beautiful furniture produced with tools most of us would call inferior. Another poster said his cheap tools seemed to do better work as he works with them longer. :laugh2:



He who dies with the most toys wins LOL

I am a tool whore, love to collect them but I also use them all, it is my justification for buying them. Nothing is better then running good tools after you have put up with junky tools


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've made a living with and without Festool. I'll continue with or without it...Not a fan of the loose tenon...

Worth the investment? Not for the average hobbyist...


----------



## Monahan (Aug 15, 2017)

Since you asked, here's my $0.02 without rehashing what folks have already said (_as much as I can avoid it anyway_):

When considering buying tools, I think of it the same way as when I buy an electric guitar or bass. You want something that will get the job done, is well made, dependable, and feels good in the hand. 

In the "guitar world" those criteria can be met by imported instruments for as little as $300 _(I'm thinking about the Squire Classic Vibe series for fellow guitar nuts)_ A musician can make a good living for a long time with such a guitar. The main difference as you climb up the ladder in cost is the attention to detail, materials and country of origin. An American made Fender "Standard" will cost about $1k new (I know the Standard line has been phased out, but just go with me on this...). That instrument is mostly ready to play right "out of the box" and typically uses high quality woods. The imported Squire model usually needs some tweaking to play well, is made with heavier woods and multi piece bodies. Both get the job done. Some folks have a lot of money and don't mind spending $5K for a USA Gibson Les Paul. Between that $1K and $5K span the differences are the fine details.

In tools, the entry level stuff usually needs more tweaking by the buyer before its ready to make clean cuts, and you can usually tell where the manufacturer cut corners (using more plastic than normal for example). The more you spend, the less you have to fuss with the tool to make clean cuts. A $20 Harbor Freight circular saw might need a little set up first, while a $90 DeWalt would need far less attention and likely last a lifetime. like guitars, the difference between the DeWalt and the Festool are going to be in the details-- and if you have the money, then buy what your heart desires and rock on!

Personally, I try to buy American made instruments (guitars and tools) whenever possible. Doing so is much more difficult in the tool world, so I buy something I think will last for many years and still leave me with enough money to buy building material for a project. 

You might enjoy checking out Steve Ramsey's videos (Woodworking for Mere Mortals)-- he builds great projects with simple, basic tools. His focus is on the project and far less the brand/model of tool. Here's a link to an upcoming course he's put together which follows that very notion: https://theweekendwoodworker.com/thank-you/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=theww_prelaunch_signup_autoresponder&utm_content=email_link

Best of luck on your tool search!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I owned a TS 75 Festool track saw ... briefly*

I got the large track saw, several length tracks including one that was about 10 ft, the MFT work table with the cross cut arm etc. It was all nice quality but I never made a single cut with it. Waht....?:surprise2: I didn't really need one. Waht ...?:surprise2: It was truly an impulse purchase spurred on by a good salesman. I sold them all for almost what I had paid about 2 years later to a carpenter/remodeler.

The track saws are more a part of an onsite carpenter, cabinetmaker who needs to make accurate cuts in large panels on site, than that of a woodworker who has a decent table saw and a large work support. That is the difference I see and experienced first hand. 

You can make a straight line cut jig used with a decent circular saw like a Makita, Bosch, Dewalt, Porter Cable even the 20 V battery saws for less than $25.00. It can do everything the Festool or other track saw can except plunge cut easily, but it can still do that also. 

You will find cutting small parts to length and multiples more time consuming and less safe than on a decent table saw with a sled or miter gauge with an extended fence. The base of the track saw covers your cut line and you can't really see what you are doing.
You also* have to* measure twice to cut once unlike on the table saw where you can see exactly where your saw kerf is.

My table saw is exceptional in that it will crosscut a 8 ft panel easily because of the large table and off feed support. Not everyone has or needs that sort of capacity, but I got it for free and my shop is large enough to handle it. I can rip 12 ft long boards if necessary by sending them out the French doors, another seldom needed operation.

I made a shop built crosscut guide for breaking down 4 X 8 panels:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-10476/ I also have one for 24" wide panels. Total cost for both about $25.00

I can only speak to my experience with the track saw and not the other Festool products. :|


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> .Not a fan of the loose tenon....


I'm in total agreement here. 
In older furniture, one of the things common to find is a loose Tenon that needs re-gluing. 
This older furniture was made well before the loose Tenon concept was ever used, so there is only one end of the Tenon that can become unattached over time. 
The loose Tenon concept doubles the amount of "loose" Tenon ends so theoretically doubling the amount of joints that can come apart over time. >
The real value to the Festool loose Tenon is the speed or time saved. Quick and easy but not necessarily as strong as the old methods.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

J_L said:


> However, by not buying them initially you'll be able to tool up with more tools cheaper and likely you wouldn't be able to appreciate the difference quite yet. Use your new tools and get to know them. At some point you'll start thinking, I wish this tool would do x,y,z better.


I follow this rule. There are those who say to buy the most expensive you can afford. I think a person should learn to use the tool before investing in higher quality stuff. 

I have a low end Craftsman table saw that I bought 7 or 8 years ago. It's my second one, after I burned out the bearings on the first one. It's similar to this: http://www.sears.com/ryobi-factory-...CPO Outlets&prdNo=17&blockNo=17&blockType=G17

I had always dreamed about getting one of the Grizzly hybrids. Big, stable, powerful----and heavy. What I've learned from years of experience is that I do most of my table saw work outside on my deck. The lighting is better, I like being outside, there's no need for dust collection, noise is less of a problem, space is unlimited. I'd never be able to haul a bigger saw up and down from the basement like I can the super lightweight table saw I have now. My outside work schedule is dictated by the weather, but as a hobbyist, that's fine. 

The moral of the story is: sometimes it takes a while to understand what you really want out of a tool.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

gj13us said:


> I follow this rule. There are those who say to buy the most expensive you can afford. I think a person should learn to use the tool before investing in higher quality stuff.
> 
> I have a low end Craftsman table saw that I bought 7 or 8 years ago. It's my second one, after I burned out the bearings on the first one. It's similar to this: http://www.sears.com/ryobi-factory-...CPO Outlets&prdNo=17&blockNo=17&blockType=G17
> 
> ...



Then there is that "perceived" value it seems some people have, the more you pay the better it is, and that isn't always true

I am reminded of it when I see some broke kid on payday would buy the high dollar beer and premium smokes, think they are getting twice as much good because of the price

The same applies to tools


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

It depends, I have a shop full of them.are they expensive? Yes. But they are great for us who have a small shop. For ripping ply they excell. With festool you bring your tool to the ply and not your ply to the tool.
The issue I find is that much like apple, when you buy their stuff you are stuck using only their stuff. For example their router table will only accept their routers.


----------



## leonwood (Feb 26, 2014)

As a Simi pro and home restorer I have a mix of tools. For me the first tool I got was the ts55 track saw. With out a doubt that was and is one of my best purchases. The ease of use, quick set up and long difficult cuts are easier with this. I tried a dewalt track saw but for the money I am still all for the rest tool. I have bought more festool, the domino, jigsaw, sander and one drill. I still buy other tools because I just feel other makers make the same quality as the festool. 

It's a mix for me, the hardest is making that initial purchase. I am really hard on my tools and I expect them to last. So far for 5 plus years the festool has held up. My Makita and Milwaukee are great tools and have lasted too along side my festool. So for me to purchase a festool it has to do better than a current tool out there. If it is equal I won't get it.


----------



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

I too was one who could never justify paying double for any tool,,,Barely ever bought any tool new...
Till I decided that ripping 4x8 furniture grade ply was no job solo on my table saw.
So i bit the bullet and bought my TS 75 track saw with two 6ft guides,brand new.
I shopped for a good used one but the price was maybe 15% to 20% below new costs.
I also received the Festool drill package with 90 degree chuck and 2 batteries as a gift..great tool...
I love the tool and have since bought a used 5 inch Festool sander with Abranet Discs,and festool discs that replaces my old
PC and bosch rotary sanders.Only tool i use for prepping any hard wood or soft wood...
The way i saw this is if I get done with all my projects I can always sell it and
consider the loss as a rental charge


----------



## RMckee47 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Festool Tools*

It's always interesting how many people begin their responses to a question by stating that they have never used (in some cases never even _seen_) the tool or brand in question. That's a real head scratcher for me.

I'm a hobbyist who has some Festool because Festool has the best dust collection system for power hand tools. Festool dust extractors are powerful, quiet and portable. Their tools are well designed, well built, and a pleasure to use, but the dust extraction is the key. For me, the dust extractor is a "must have". Then I find the best value in tools that are compatible.

I have a Festool Domino because there's nothing like it and my jigsaw is a Festool Carvex. There are some fine tools that have dust chute connections that are compatible with the Festool dust extractor including my Makita belt sander, my Porter Cable circular saw (an older model bought after I read about the compatibility), and Bosch 6" random orbital sander. These are top performing tools at a far lower price.

All my Festool has been purchased slightly used via Craigslist for about 65% of retail.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

There good and not so good when it comes to Festool. I give the motors an A+, but as far as accurate it can be up or down according to whats expected...

Most people like the Domino for speed and requires less skill to use it...


----------



## Bob Mcpeak (Sep 9, 2017)

*Festool*

Festool does have some good products but for my small shop I can't afford the expense and instead find other manufacturers who make good quality tools. A quality tool will always be a better investment of my precious budget, but I do get stuff from harbor freight at times. Also check out the UTube site AvE/ The guy rips equipment apart and discusses quality.


----------



## WicklowWood (Sep 14, 2017)

*Maybe maybe not*

I think it depends on what you do and how much you do it. I recently bought a domino and find it extremely quick to use for raised panel doors! I can get through almost twice the number that I used to on my mortiser. It saves time which equates to making me more money. Yes they are expensive but they are extremely well engineered and someone put a lot of thought into the process which I really appreciate. For years I've made do with my biscuit joiner but I foresee it going to a new home sooner rather than later. The electronics make it a pleasure to use, I swear the dam thing almost purrs.


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

Put your big money into your big equipment, Table saw, Band Saw, Router table and Lathe, etc. these are the ones that make a huge difference in quality for accurate cuts. If your pieces don't fit together correctly, your Festool sander isn't going to fix it.

Hand tools are what ever works, personally I prefer Dewalt for most hand tools.


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

*Just another idiot with an opinion! (me)*



RMckee47 said:


> It's always interesting how many people begin their responses to a question by stating that they have never used (in some cases never even _seen_) the tool or brand in question. That's a real head scratcher for me.


...Yeah, but I gotta throwdown on this topic!

I don't own any Festool stuff, in fact, I had never heard of them until I read this thread. Alot of people are talking about whether or not the tool makes sense to them....obviously that is the key. I'm just a hobbyist....and probably not a very good woodworker at that, but I do it because I get a lot of enjoyment out of it. I don't want to be an idiot about it, and I don't have a silk lined purse, but I DO appreciate quality things in life if they give me pleasure or satisfaction. If the tool is of good quality, and it is something that I think I might appreciate using (I am also a "tool whore, but I NEVER buy them just to own them), I might want one.
My table saw is a 50 year old Craftsman that is junk, but I have made it work since the day I inherited it from my dad (planning on upgrading that soon!). I drive a Ford F-150, but I went for the leather seats and the offroad package. 
I have been pretty poor most of my life, and I know how to get by on "less", but now, sometimes, I want to reward myself with the good stuff (like genuine Kraft brand macaroni and cheese, instead of the store brand!)

Alright.... scratch away! ...now... I need to go find a Festool catalog!



Cheers!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Jassper said:


> Put your big money into your big equipment, Table saw, Band Saw, Router table and Lathe, etc. these are the ones that make a huge difference in quality for accurate cuts. If your pieces don't fit together correctly, your Festool sander isn't going to fix it.
> 
> Hand tools are what ever works, personally I prefer Dewalt for most hand tools.


There only so many big tools you can use. You need the smaller tools just as much and in some cases more. Dewalt is just another tool as any other tool like Makita. It's pick a color...Sometimes color or brand can play a favorite even if it isn't the best in it's class...


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW this is a loaded question and as you have already seen lots of somewhat different/same answers. I have a big mixture of tools from different mfg. and one only one Festool product, e.g. the track saw and LOVE it. It is one of my most used tools. A friend of mine purchased one a few years ago (full retail price) and spoke very highly of it but I thought it was too expensive. Then I ran across a super deal where I was able to purchase a used kit for slightly less than half. The seller let me borrow it for a couple of weeks before I made the purchase and I was very impressed with the accuracy of the cut and the finish of the cut. I've had mine for about 2 years. Since then several other companies have come out with track saws but I really don't know how they stack up against the Festool. The main advantages I see in the track saw (1) I can easily cut full sheets of plywood/mdf (2) accuracy of the cut (3) quality of the cut (4) dust collection (5) ease of use. I'd love to get the domino but at retail it would cost $1500 for the full setup so unless I can get a super deal it will remain on my wishlist. I will be soon replacing my DeWalt sliding combo saw with a Bosch GCM12SD 12 In. Dual-Bevel Glide Miter Saw. The only negative for me with the Bosch saw is that it does not come with dual laser beams. Yes this is a nit but it is something that I like and I can get a single laser add-on for abut $20. The 12" DeWalt I have has the long sliding tubes and takes up a LOT of space especially when you add dust collection. However it has been a great tool. In general I try to purchase the best tool I can afford, I often look for used tools and I do a LOT of research. Good luck, let us know what you do.


----------



## Backwoods_99 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys. A ton of very helpful information! I think eventually I?ll end up with some festool stuff as it sounds awesome. But for now I don?t think I?m gonna spend a ton of cash on tools at the start of my hobby. This way I?ll be able to build my collection faster. Again thanks for all of your help!


----------



## rdmuller (Oct 5, 2013)

YES, they are definitely worth the money. There is an unbelievable amount of engineering and quality "under the hood" as you learn more about them. They will improve the quality of your work. There are lots of other reasons: dust control, compact, portable, some unique capabilities (Domino), etc

Should you buy? 
Are you a professional who can recapture the value? YES
Are you a professional who can't recapture the value? NO

Are you a hobbyist just getting started, loaded with mortgage payments, young kids, cash-strapped, have a need to buy lots of other tools etc etc -- probably not.
Are you a hobbyist financially established, kids out of college, have an established base of tools you want to upgrade, etc YES

Remember some people buying a drill and bit are actually buying holes! If that is all you need -- there are lots of other ways to get there.


----------



## rdmuller (Oct 5, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I got the large track saw, several length tracks including one that was about 10 ft, the MFT work table with the cross cut arm etc. It was all nice quality but I never made a single cut with it. Waht....?:surprise2: I didn't really need one. Waht ...?:surprise2: It was truly an impulse purchase spurred on by a good salesman. I sold them all for almost what I had paid about 2 years later to a carpenter/remodeler.
> 
> The track saws are more a part of an onsite carpenter, cabinetmaker who needs to make accurate cuts in large panels on site, than that of a woodworker who has a decent table saw and a large work support. That is the difference I see and experienced first hand.
> 
> ...


 You should have got some training on using the track saw. You missed a great experience when you sold your tools before learning how to use them. Go to Youtube and search for videos. I have produced some that have won awards. One of my videos is now up to 215,000 hits. Festool is to be criticized for not producing great direction manuals, but the internet has given them somewhat of an out on that.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you a professional?


----------



## KennK (Sep 29, 2017)

Backwoods_99 said:


> So as the title says is Festool worth the investment for someone who just does this as a hobby? Will they outlast and outperform the competition? Since I?m just getting started I?m looking at different tool options. I?m also looking at Milwaukee and De-Walt. What is everyone else?s favorite tool brand and what about it do you like?


Sorry if I'm late to this conversation, but what are you looking to purchase? A track saw?

Ken


----------



## Pamman (Apr 17, 2021)

Could you tell me some more information about it? Let’s talk in PM


----------



## Badgerstate (Jan 18, 2021)

IMO, no they arent worth the money because theres many, much less expensive tools that do the job. If you have the money and want the best, its difficult to beat Festool though.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Backwoods_99 said:


> So as the title says is Festool worth the investment for someone who just does this as a hobby? Will they outlast and outperform the competition? Since I?m just getting started I?m looking at different tool options. I?m also looking at Milwaukee and De-Walt. What is everyone else?s favorite tool brand and what about it do you like?


I have never purchased a tool until I had a specific need, at that time, for that tool. Fortunately, most of mine were purchased out of my business, but money is money. I would consider this. Look at a number of tool lines and see who has the tools that you will likely need based on the genre of work you intend to do. Although I do not follow my own advice, for cordless it is smarter to stick with one brand. 90% of my hand tools are Makita. I have found them to be excellent, ergonomic, and not too pricey. Makita's nail guns suck, so my cordless nailers (18ga. and 15ga.) are Milwaukee. So now I have two battery systems. With corded tools certain companies just make better tools than others. Porter Cable used to make the best routers, but they are crap now. If I were to buy a new router today it would be a Bosch. I would also consider purchasing great used tools. Bosch made great belt sanders, PC made great routers and circular saws, Milwaukee made great circular saws, recip saws, and drills. As for Festool, I would rather spend $200 on a Bosch router and $350 in a new Lie Nielsen plane than $550 on a Festool router.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

B Coll said:


> As for Festool, I would rather spend $200 on a Bosch router and $350 in a new Lie Nielsen plane than $550 on a Festool router.


I've never used a Festool, but even if they are great tools the price point is way into diminishing return teritory.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tools like a lot of things are very personal for some of us. Currently, I have only two Festools (1) TS55, after getting it I soon discovered it had become one of my MOST used tools in the shop. Today there are several companies offering track saws. I suspect that some are as good as the TS55 but I LOVE my TS55 and would feel very lost without it. (2) Domino 500, I received this as a gift and fell in love with it. For me, it is not a highly used tool but the accuracy is outstanding.
I'm just a hobby guy with a few years left for woodworking. I always try to get the best I can afford after doing a LOT of research. I suggest that you find somebody that has a Festool that you are interested in and let them show you their tool and give it a try. This will allow you to make a more informed decision.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

EvaShinQ said:


> In this situation, there are both positive and negative aspects of investing in this brand.


I cannot agree with you more, I once owned a Mercedes-Benz and loved the car but there are things about it I did not like. A lot of my tools are NOT Festool and never will be just because I cannot see the value for my woodworking.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

I avoided purchasing Festool products for years primarily due to their price. After dipping my toes in the Festool waters last year with a domino DF700 purchase I was quickly won over. Since that purchase I’ve picked up three sanders (RO 150, RO 90 & LS 130), a track saw (TS 75) and a shop vac (CT 36). All of these tools were expensive, sometimes twice as much as decent competitors models, but I do feel they are worth the money. 

So now Festool is my go-to tool for any powered hand-held tools that I want to use dust collection on. I have a portable shop vac setup with a boom arm that holds the vacuum hose and power cord. Swapping out tools on this setup is quick and easy. Simply put the dust collection on these Festool tools are best in class. 

I spent yesterday prepping a subwoofer cabinet for some veneer and hardwood that will be installed today. I went through 4 or 5 rounds of applying and sanding bondo to fill in screw holes and sharpen the corners. After a few hours of sanding bondo yesterday there is almost no dust on my workbench at all. 

Apart from the amazing dust collection Festool products are extremely accurate and produce great results. Last week I helped my neighbor trim almost 100 feet of Cumaru (Brazilian teak) boards for a deck that wraps completely around his dining and living room with my Festool track saw. This was all 5/4 Cumaru which is a very hard wood. In all that cutting not a single fiber of any board was torn or chipped and there were absolutely no burn marks or any other marring of the wood we cut. That round of trimming was as close to perfection as I’ve ever seen.

Festool equipment is truly amazing and I think their accuracy and dust collection are better than just about any tool on the market. That being said it’s still hard to justify the price and many people will never purchase a Festool product.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Bernie_72 said:


> Last week I helped my neighbor trim almost 100 feet of Cumaru (Brazilian teak) boards for a deck that wraps completely around his dining and living room with my Festool track saw.


Cool use of a track saw and beautiful result, but isn't most of the clean cuts a combination of the blade and wood? Is it the original blade?


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> Cool use of a track saw and beautiful result, but isn't most of the clean cuts a combination of the blade and wood? Is it the original blade?


I have two Festool blades that I use with this tracksaw. I use the original 36 tooth blade that came with the saw for ripping and I have a 48 tooth Festool blade that I use for crosscuts. I used the 48 tooth blade for this deck. Most of the cuts were cut at a slight angle along with a few that were cut at more extreme angles. 

I would agree that the blade plays a big role in clean cuts but so does the overall saw design. Like a lot of track saws Festool reverses the direction that the blade spins, cutting the bottom of the wood first and pulling through to the top. Between the plastic zero clearance insert along the edge of the track and the chip guard on the top, cuts are generally clean. 

The thing that impressed me most with this project was how clean the cuts were even though I had to come out and back into the cuts so often. I had to move the 10' track about a dozen times while trimming this deck but for each of those moves I had to move my body at least 3 times for each 10 foot cut. This deck is narrow with a good 30' drop off so I was sitting on the deck, cutting about 3 feet at a time before moving myself along the track a few times to cut each 10 foot section. The way the boards were laid out clamping the track wasn't possible so we relied solely on the rubber strips on the bottom of the track holding it perfectly while we maneuvered around to make all the cuts. I would guess that I came in and out of cuts at least 40 times while trimming the deck and moving around and none of those moves caused any cut quality issues.

I've been cutting a lot of Brazilian and African hardwoods over the last 6 months or so. Even in controlled environments with nice blades on my table saw and miter saw I often ran into chipping and burning of that wood. The fact that I didn't see any of this on the track saw cuts speaks not only to the blade but the overall design.


----------

